# EPSON EPL 5700 reseau n'imprime plus



## Thierry GEFARD (11 Septembre 2002)

Bonjour,
Sur Imac 350 en ethernet, l'imprimante Epson EPL 5700 en réseau (avec carte ethernet) est barrée sur le bureau. Lorsque je clique dessus le message "service imrpession désactivé s'affiche". Si je lance une impression le mac affiche rapidement le message d'impression sur leque je vois "impression en attente" puis se ferme.

J'ai reinstallé les extensions de l'Epson, j'ai zappé la PRAM mais rien n'y fait.

Comment faire pour réactiver l'impression ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Bernard53 (11 Septembre 2002)

Et en faisant un petit passage par le Sélecteur ? dans le menu Pomme.

Salutations.


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (11 Septembre 2002)

Merci pour ta réponse.

J'ai essayé dans le selecteur, j'ai même essayé de modifier les paramètres, mais rien n'y fait.

N'y-a-t-il pas un fichier outil qui permet de gérer l'impression puisque l'icone de l'imprimante sur le bureau affiche lorsque je clique dessus "service impression désactivé" ?
Je précise que cet imac imprime sans problème sur les autres imprimantes réseau, et même sur une epson stylus 900.

Les autres ordi du réseau impriment sans problème sur l'epson 5700.
Je n'y comprends rien.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (12 Septembre 2002)

Eh bien je m'apporte la solution :
Il s'agit du service d'impression de l'Epson EPL 5700 qui déconnait (l'icone de l'imprimante sur le bureau). Par contre il est impossible de le copie. Quelqu'un sait-il comment faire ?


----------



## Bernard53 (12 Septembre 2002)

Peut-être faudrait-il jeter l'icône présente sur le bureau à la Corbeille et vider cette dernière. Ensuite recréer ce service d'impression en allant choisir l'imprimante dans le Sélecteur et tester.

Salutations.


----------

